# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  El libro de colorear.

## ignoto

Estoy preparando mi rutina del libro de colorear.
En realidad es la rutina del Mago Martin que, más que generosamente, me la enseñó.
Por supuesto, estoy adaptando la charla a mi personalidad (no saco los lápices de colores que desaparecen en el mismo momento que él, suelto otro rollo, etc...) pero tengo un problemilla.
Se me ha roto el libro en blanco y ya no puedo darlo a examinar.
¿Alguien ha salido a la palestra sin él?
¿Os ha supuesto un problema?
¿Como habéis escapado de las fieras?

----------


## miguelillo3000

Yo nunca he usado los lapices de colores. Lo que si suelo hacer es usar solo el libro "trucado", y el otro aunque lo tengo no lo uso. Cuento una historia sobre como a través de la magia cuando yo estudiaba en el cole conseguí hacer los deberes golpenado con una varita mágica, momento que aprovecho para usar el gag de la varita rota y recompuesta.

Quizá me he liado y no te he contestado, pero bueno... Me gustaría preguntarte como haces o hacias para dar a examinar el libro blando y dar el cambiazo, es decir como lo justificas


Saludos desde Salamanca

----------


## ignoto

No hay que justificar nada.
Guardo uno y, en el siguiente juego, dejo "el otro" al alcance de los niños.
La mayoría de las veces, alguno lo coge y lo mira.

----------


## Dorado84

Me gustaría saber si el libro coloreado hay que comprarlo o se puede hacer manualmente? Muchas gracias'

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Si sabes como funcioa pues uno mismo se lo pude hacer pero es mucho mejor comprarlo directamente, aparte de que te ahorras muchos calentamientos de cabeza.

----------


## ignoto

Se puede comprar en www.tiendamagia.com y no creo que valga la pena hacérselo.
Yo tengo uno a medio hacer, uno de esos proyectos que empiezas y no sabes cuando tendrás tiempo de acabarlo, en el que sustituyo los dibujos por fotografías para adaptarlo a una rutina de magia cómica para adultos.
Haznos caso y, si te gusta la niñomancia, cómpratelo.

----------


## Dorado84

Si se como funciona pero una vez  intenté hacer uno y no te digo lo que me salió... Creo que me lo compraré, tampoco es tan caro

----------


## sacrone

yo tengo uno, pero se queda un poco corto, alguien sabe de donde puedo sacras una version un poco mas completa del libro? 

mi manera de presentarlo es que cuando me compre el libro lo traje del del reves y se me cayeron los dibujos al suelo, estoy preparando unos recortes de dibujos para cuando termino el juego se me vuelvan a caer al suelo y terminar mostrando el libro en blanco otra vez.

----------


## pablo

Yo me lo compre en tienda magia. Es muy bueno, facil  , y a un precio genial.
Un saludo.

----------


## emilioelmago

El libro es muy barato. no dudes en comprarlo porque es uno de los efectos que más merece la pena.
Otro de los libros que funcionan muy bien es el del conejo. Tiene la ventaja que cambia 5 veces y el otro solo tres, pero por lo demás es lo mismo. Es cuestión de buscarle una buena presentación.

----------


## magokruxel

saludos, la otra vez intente hacer uno, con un libro de dibujo, pero las paginas son demasiado claritas y se veia todo a tras luz, es mejor comprar uno hecho...

----------


## torrini

Tengo el libro y empecé con el que compré - añadi mas colores y  con el conjunto de los lápices de colores funcionaba y funciona muy bien - Lo que sucede que necesitaba algo más. Como si eres un poco manitas se puede fabricar, lo hice y así, aunque un poco laborioso, adapto el libro al entorno de la actuación y a los tiempos. Los chavales se entregan más cuando ven y conocen un tema y si es actual mejor.
Para evitar la traspariencia que se ha comentado, solo hay que poner un papel de diferente gramage al del folio.
Recomiendo el intento, adem´s puedes añadir a la historia algo diferente...
Un saludo.

----------


## borja_suaza

- Sobre el libro para colorear, y tras conocer el sistema lo puedes fabrica tu mismo.
- Yo me fabrique uno personalizado en la que aparezco en caricaturas, muy divertido para los niños.
- Asi es mi rutina: enseño el libro en blanco e invito a un niño a demostrar a los demas que buen dibujante es, le netrego un lapiz negro y le coloco un sombrero de pintor, le pido que me dibuje en sobre el libro (esta en un clip-board) como un comic, las caras que pongo. Trasesto enseño el libro, y estan caricaturas de mi cara. Ahora le doy una paleta de oleos vieja y hago aparecer los colres y un pincel gigante, dale color, le digo. Y por supuesto todo coloreado. La paleta de colores se transforma en una goma de borrar gigante, y todo vuelve al blanco.
- De esta forma lo he hecho mio y llego mejor al publico infantil.

Espero que a alguien le sirva, Un saludo.

----------


## pablo de oz

creo que usando como referencia la rutina de Dan Harlan no habría de que preocuparse...justificaciones y demás, si ...por supuesto pero a veces un poco de "economía de movimientos" ayuda y esclarese...

suerte!

----------


## magodexter

estoy interesado en saber donde se puede comprar el libro de los conejos que cambia cinco veces por que si con tres es bueno no imagino con cinco veces tiene que ser la ..... jajaj

----------


## ignoto

¿Tú eres el Dexter que va a hacer la animación infantil en Almussafes?
Si es así, allí te cuento.

----------


## magodexter

o.k ignito si soy el mago que hace la animacion imfantil el viernes y el sabado en almusafes gracias de antemano una abrazo ignoto  :Smile1:

----------


## halexx

He visto uno en tiendamagia que creo que es la leche porque imaginate sale dibujada una baraja y hasta la haces real y todo, sacas pañuelos etccc  eso si vale 30 euros jejeje


me gusta¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## magodexter

ignoto soy el mago dexter en almusafes no pude contactar contigo asy que por favor mandame un mensaje o agregame ne tu msn sigo interesado en saber del libro de colorear gracias de antemeano magodexter@hotmail.com

----------


## El_caos

PERMISO,,,,,  estoy hace poco en infantomagia,,,(je je ) y me gustaria saber el efecto del libro de colorear,,, ya que creo entender algo pero no completamente,,,, gracias......  :Smile1:   :P

----------


## halexx

Pues mira el efecto del libro de colorear sencillo es el siguiente:

Se muestra un libro con todas sus paginas en blanco, despues el mago da un toque magico y todas las paginas estan dibujadas¡¡¡¡, vuelve a dar otro toque magico y las paginas estan todas con los dibujos coloreados¡¡¡

La verdad es que es un juego bastante bonito¡¡ A los niños les gusta mucho, como ya dije en este`post hay uno en tiendamagia que debe ser la leche pero vale 30€ 


Saludos¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## juanete

HOla caso...yo tengo uno  te lo puedo vender a precio economico ..tu sabes, ahi conversamos  :Wink:

----------


## apiza

La rutina del libro de colorar tambien se conoce como coloring book y es una rutina muy conocida  y es facil y barato de conseguir  ya que vivo en la frontera con Los Estados Unidos, solo que como es muy facil de conseguir es una rutina ya muy conocida y muchisimos niños ya la conocen porque se presenta mucho incluso en la television y me ha pasado que antes de presentarla los niños ya estan hablando del efecto que produce. 
Yo consegui el libro del conejo y prefiero trabajar con este porque no es tan conocido y crea un efecto mas bonito.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Esta muy bueno este libro, yo tengo pensado comprarmelo para incluir en mi repertorio ya que es muy limpio el efecto y sorprende mucho

----------


## currichi

El otro dia vi un efecto que no había visto antes con este libro. Un trile:

A dos niños se les da un libro blanco que se pegan al pecho. A otro niño se le da un libro coloreado, que también se pega al pecho, y se pone en medio de los otros dos.
El mago intecambia la posición de los niños varias veces, y pregunta ¿donde está el libro de colores? y nadie acierta.
Esto se hace un par de veces y a la tercera... "Nunca hagan apuestas... se enseñan los tres libros en blanco.

Saludos

----------


## CharlyAstt

Zarpado, lo unico que los niños al tenerlo tan serca seguramente lo abren y ven como es, ya que ese tipo de articulos no se puede dar a examinar

----------


## yosti

tambien es beno saber ver a los niños que les gusta llamar la atencion y seria el que abre el libro por eso simpre que pidan a un niño del publico que los ayude no elijan al clasi niño gadallin algo que me funciona con mis primitos es decirle al mas tranquilo de ellos

----------


## ignoto

¿Dónde exactamente viste ese trile con libros de colorear y a qué mago?

Me interesa enormemente.

----------


## Dorado84

> ¿Dónde exactamente viste ese trile con libros de colorear y a qué mago?
> 
> Me interesa enormemente.


Se parece a tu idea de los ositos...jejejeje

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sí, se parece a su gran creación de ositos... pero muy muy muy light.

----------


## Xeic

creo que la idea de hacer un bocadillo de niños es muy buena, solo que hay que vigilarles de cerca para que no habran los libros.

----------


## magomarti

Bueno tengo que decir que es un juego buenisimo yo lo llevo haciendo muchos años ,solo llevo este y nunca me han pedido que lo deje,tengo tambien el de cinco efecto pero falla mucho,por lo menos el que yo tengo,saludos magicos

----------


## Weiss

Yo combino 3 rutinas en este efecto para proporcionarle un final feliz. Y añado también algunos Gags como el de darle crayones gigantes al niño anfitrión de la fiesta. Lo comienzo con la repartiendo imaginariamente los crayones de la caja mágica. Después de repartirlos todos, me dirijo al niño homenajeado para enseñarle que para él no quedan crayones en mi caja de colorear. Continuo jugueteando con los niños haciéndoles que coloreen el libro con sus crayones imaginarios, acto que produce desazón en el anfitrión que no tiene crayones. Cuando ya se ha mostrado el libro coloreado, lo guardo en mi estuche mientras saco 3 crayones gigantes que entrego al anfitrión, los niños rien ante la magnitud de los lápices. Luego saco el juego del Mago Mickey Mouse para que el niño haga el mejor y más bonito de los dibujos de la sesión.

----------


## Ericmiret

Me parece que ustedes se refieren a un libro en blanco (por ejemplo), se cierra, se vuelve a abrir y está lleno de letras. Si me lo pueden confirmar...

----------


## Weiss

El que yo tengo es el típico de dibujos para colorear que usan los niños.

----------


## hiram

hola   veran  en una  tienda de magia  que  creo  no estoy  seguro es  la de encarnita  venden  un  libro   para colorear sin  truco dice  que se puede dar  a examinar  sera algo  nuevo  o simplemente es el libro blanco?

----------


## jacintoelmaGO

hola conozco el de tres efectos....... pero como es el libro con 5 efectos, la verdad es que este juego yo no lo hago ya que si bien me parece un juego muy lindo, pero me pasa eso que creo que los niños ya lo conocen, me interesaria saber como es el efecto que se logra con los 5 cambios y si es de facil ejecuccion como el de tres cambios?.

----------

